# Norwegian: New Year's Eve



## Grefsen

I'd like to know what the *norsk* translation is for 'New Year's Eve at midnight.'  Is it *'Nyttårs aften p**å midnatt*' eller '*Nytt**års kveld p**å midnatt'* or perhaps something else?

Sorry if this topic has been discussed before.  I just did a search of the forum and was quite surprised not to find any results.


----------



## Pteppic

The preposition is *ved*, so it's *nyttårsaften ved midnatt* - note the words that are written together (and that the word in Norwegian is a regular noun, so it's not capitalised unless placed at the beginning of a sentence). All the religiously significant eves are *aftener*: *Julaften* (Christmas Eve), *nyttårsaften* (New Year's Eve), *påskeaften* (Holy Saturday, literally "Easter Eve"), *pinseaften* (the day before Pentecost), *St. Hansaften* (St John's Eve), *allehelgensaften* (All Hallow's Eve/Halloween, although the English term is probably more frequent), and so on. Plus the various "little" eves (most notably *lille julaften* on 23 December).


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> The preposition is *ved*, so it's *nyttårsaften ved midnatt* - note the words that are written together (and that the word in Norwegian is a regular noun, so it's not capitalised unless placed at the beginning of a sentence).



*Tusen takk* for your very informative reply *Pteppic*.  

Initially I thought* 'aften' *should be used instead of *'kveld,'* but started to have some doubts when both of the *ordbøker* I frequently use gave 'eve' and 'evening' as the translations for *'kveld.'*


----------



## missTK

"Kveld" is the common word for evening, but in this special case it is usually "aften". "Aften" is originally Danish, and rarely heard anymore except in some set expressions.

"Nyttårskveld(en)" is unusual, but would certainly be understood. "Julekvelden" is more common. Even more information, because I got curious: Numbers of Google hits gives a 1 : 3 proportion of julekveld(en) : julaften, nyttårskveld(en) : nyttårsaften is closer to 1 : 60)


----------



## oskhen

"Julaften" is now used of the December 24.th, the whole day. "Julekvelden" is the eve of "Julaften". No, it doesn't make very much sense.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> "Julaften" is now used of the December 24.th, the whole day. "Julekvelden" is the eve of "Julaften". No, it doesn't make very much sense.



*Tusen takk for hjelpen oskhen, missTK, og Pteppic.  

Jeg ønsker alle sammen en god julekveld!!  *


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk for hjelpen oskhen, missTK, og Pteppic. *
> 
> *Jeg ønsker alle sammen en god julekveld!! *


 
Takk i lige måde


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> The preposition is *ved*, so it's *nyttårsaften ved midnatt...*



*Tusen takk igjen for hjelpen Pteppic. * 

If I want to write *på norsk* that I will be doing something 'on New Year's Eve at midnight' would it be *'på **nyttårsaften ved midnatt?'*

*På forh**ånd takk for hjelpen.   *


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk igjen for hjelpen Pteppic. *
> 
> If I want to write *på norsk* that I will be doing something 'on New Year's Eve at midnight' would it be *'på **nyttårsaften ved midnatt?'*
> 
> *På forh**ånd takk for hjelpen.  *


 
This might be late, but yes, that would work.


----------

